# Boycott Colorado



## EdB

The anti-gunners are in control there. Do your hunting and vacationing in a 2nd Amendment friendly state. Plenty of other states to choose from.


Colorado passes anti gun legislation:
http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/news-national/20130320/US-XGR--Gun.Control-Colorado/ 

Great letter about this here:
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=460290


----------



## WoW.

Thats about like saying boycott Michigan because of the Snyder veto.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Yes, boycott the whole state. If enough people do this, you will eventually ruin the little guys, who run outfitting businesses, and just even more let the guys in the suits win and prove their points. Then whats next? No hunters, animals are gettin g overpopulated, so they introduce more wolves? Greeeeat idea.....


----------



## Canvsbk

Don't you think the anti's would be quite pleased if you took your gun and your money elsewhere? Why would you want to do that?


----------



## nick 74

Background checks and 15 round limit.... I can live with that.
Ill be back in Colorado in September, but then again my muzzleloader can only hold one bulllet anyway.

A 15 round limit got me thinking do they sell a 15 round AR clip? Or is this going to be one hell of a money maker for companys that do sell them.


----------



## EdB

> what sense does that make?


Makes a lot of sense to have some kind of negative consequence to a state that is taking away peoples rights and freedom. 



> Yes, boycott the whole state. If enough people do this, you will eventually ruin the little guys, who run outfitting businesses, and just even more let the guys in the suits win and prove their points. Then whats next? No hunters, animals are gettin g overpopulated, so they introduce more wolves? Greeeeat idea.....


Looks like the suits already won in Colorado. Do you think this first step is the end of the anti-gunners agenda? You know what is next, they'll go after hand guns and semi autoloaders. They just got away with this one and if there are no negative consequences, they will keep coming. The people who elected these fools need to wake up and make some changes in the next election out there. Maybe if there is some pain associated with these new anti-gun and anti freedom laws, they might be more motivated to do so. 



> Don't you think the anti's would be quite pleased if you took your gun and your money elsewhere?Why would you want to do that?


I bet the anti's would be even more pleased if there were no negative consequences to enacting these laws. Other states will point to Colorado as an example of what they should do to restrict guns and freedom in their own states. The Colorado anti's will go after their next target. I pity the outnumbered sportsman in some of the heavy liberal states in the north east for the gun and freedom restrictions that will come down on them. Their leaders will point to Colorado as an example but will it take much farther. I want to see some negative consequences fall on the state of Colorado and the legislators who pushed these bills. I hope people learn from what happens in Colorado that passing restrictions on guns and freedom that will do absolutely nothing to improve safety is the wrong thing to do. It's about sportsman uniting to exert pressure to change what happened in Colorado and stop it from spreading to other states. 

Wake up, don't be a low information sportsman. The anti gunners are coming after our freedom and our guns, the news media strongly on their side distorting the facts, chipping away at our 2nd amendment rights, one state at a time, one small law after another, little by little.


----------



## Canvsbk

Why would the people along the I25 corridor feel that folks with guns hunting elsewhere is a bad consequence? I would think it would make them quite pleased.


----------



## bucko12pt

EdB said:


> Makes a lot of sense to have some kind of negative consequence to a state that is taking away peoples rights and freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the suits already won in Colorado. Do you think this first step is the end of the anti-gunners agenda? You know what is next, they'll go after hand guns and semi autoloaders. They just got away with this one and if there are no negative consequences, they will keep coming. The people who elected these fools need to wake up and make some changes in the next election out there. Maybe if there is some pain associated with these new anti-gun and anti freedom laws, they might be more motivated to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet the anti's would be even more pleased if there were no negative consequences to enacting these laws. Other states will point to Colorado as an example of what they should do to restrict guns and freedom in their own states. The Colorado anti's will go after their next target. I pity the outnumbered sportsman in some of the heavy liberal states in the north east for the gun and freedom restrictions that will come down on them. Their leaders will point to Colorado as an example but will it take much farther. I want to see some negative consequences fall on the state of Colorado and the legislators who pushed these bills. I hope people learn from what happens in Colorado that passing restrictions on guns and freedom that will do absolutely nothing to improve safety is the wrong thing to do. It's about sportsman uniting to exert pressure to change what happened in Colorado and stop it from spreading to other states.
> 
> Wake up, don't be a low information sportsman. The anti gunners are coming after our freedom and our guns, the news media strongly on their side distorting the facts, chipping away at our 2nd amendment rights, one state at a time, one small law after another, little by little.


Good post, I agree completely and anyone that supports Colorado after this has their head buried in the sand.

I swore off Colorado 20 years ago. My experience with Colorado and how they treat non resident hunters sucked. There are plenty of other places to hunt without hunting in that craphole of a state. I'll never give them another penny.


----------



## Brownbear

I agree 100% with EdB, give them a inch and they will take a mile. If you think this is the end think again. The anti's will not be happy until ALL guns are banned, even muzzleloaders. As long as we are silent they will continue their picking away at our rights.
It's to bad it hurts the little guy, but if not stopped it will hurt us all.


----------



## Canvsbk

It's not the little guy who elected these politicians. If you really feel the need to punish them for someone else's indescretions as far as I know you're still free to make that choice.


----------



## solohunter

nick 74 said:


> Background checks and 15 round limit.... I can live with that.
> Ill be back in Colorado in September, but then again my muzzleloader can only hold one bulllet anyway.
> 
> A 15 round limit got me thinking do they sell a 15 round AR clip? Or is this going to be one hell of a money maker for companys that do sell them.


If they do I doubt it will be made by MAGPUL !!

I have two 20 round AR mags for Mich hunting blocked by oak plug to 5 rounds, ( my work ) that would be illigal in CO as the plug can be removed fast,, Mich DNR oked it for deer hunting,,,,, just leave the plug in,,,,


----------



## solohunter

Canvsbk said:


> It's not the little guy who elected these politicians. If you really feel the need to punish them for someone else's indescretions as far as I know you're still free to make that choice.


the fact of the matter is I dont care who you elect, untill Lobbying is made illigal most every stuffed suit send to washingtom gets influenced by the Lobby cash and constant face to face with them and not the voters that elected them, the longer they are there the worse they get, Look at the rabble being caused by the young guns in DC, time and money will silence them also, they didnt like the first tea party,,, they dont like the rising of the second either,, we are so screwed by political partys it is beyond funny, 

So beyond the ranting ; If anyone thinks that boycotting Colorado will hurt the polititian who signed and supported this bill is clueless, it will not effect thier pay or sleep pattern in the least, it will hurt those who hunters align with, guides, outfitters, Motels, sporting goods people/shops, farmers who lease, ect,, so let me ask this as I have never hunted CO, can you legally hunt big game with a 15 round mag?? 
Will you be buying your weapon there and need a background check?? 
So how does this really affect you hnting there???
( I have an automatic purchase three day waiting period due to my citizenship now- even with a CLP issued in 2003 ) 

( sorry I hijacked your thread post ) good point needed to be filleted for low information types,,,

Ben


----------



## Chuckgrmi

EdB said:


> Wake up, don't be a low information sportsman. The anti gunners are coming after our freedom and our guns, the news media strongly on their side distorting the facts, chipping away at our 2nd amendment rights, one state at a time, one small law after another, little by little.


I agree 100%...I've hunted in Colorado 10 different years. It's my favorite state to hunt elk and mule deer. But I'm not going back and IMO neither should any other out state hunter. Sure it will hurt some outfitters. But maybe they will speak up louder next time. Maybe they will storm the State Senate hallways. Do something to stop these useless, do nothing, feel good anti-gun laws from being passed.
First it's Illinois then it's New York, Now it's Colorado. Next it's Florida. If Granholm was still in office it would be Michigan. Look what party controls those states. Look who bringing these bills to committees in the Legislative branch. It's a party line vote with the exception of that RINO Murkowski of AK and that outspoken billionaire, soda pop, idiot Bloomberg. We got to get them out of office. More laws are not going to work. Crooks and the nut jobs don't obey laws. But the Dem will keep passing them. It's their way of circumventing the 2nd.
We've got to speak up and protest wherever and however we can.


----------



## WoW.

Chuckgrmi said:


> I agree 100%...I've hunted in Colorado 10 different years. It's my favorite state to hunt elk and mule deer. *But I'm not going back and IMO neither should any other out state hunter.* Sure it will hurt some outfitters. But maybe they will speak up louder next time. Maybe they will storm the State Senate hallways. Do something to stop these useless, do nothing, feel good anti-gun laws from being passed.
> First it's Illinois then it's New York, Now it's Colorado. Next it's Florida. If Granholm was still in office it would be Michigan.QUOTE]
> 
> Why shoot yourself in the foot? And in the process, hurt the very people that share common values with you?
> 
> Taking your ball and going home does absolutely nothing beneficial for any pro 2A endeavors. Geesh...


----------



## buckykm1

non-res hunters can make a big difference in Colorado.
a lot of Colorado's economy is based on fees from non-res hunters.
a year or 2 of boycotting them would really cripple the States economy.
they would either change there ways or go bankrupt. IMHO.

Kevin


----------



## boomstick

buckykm1 said:


> non-res hunters can make a big difference in Colorado.
> a lot of Colorado's economy is based on fees from non-res hunters.
> a year or 2 of boycotting them would really cripple the States economy.
> they would either change there ways or go bankrupt. IMHO.
> 
> Kevin


BINGO, I'll add it to my list not to spend a dime there. Just like Detroit and Canada.Yur money spend every where people. Since the majority of residents of Co voted that way. Giving them what they want. A lack of hunters will cripple there economy. LODGING, MEALS, FUEL, TAGS just to mention a few.


----------



## WoW.

boomstick said:


> BINGO, I'll add it to my list not to spend a dime there. Just like Detroit and Canada.Yur money spend every where people.* Since the majority of residents of Co voted that way. Giving them what they want*. A lack of hunters will cripple there economy. LODGING, MEALS, FUEL, TAGS just to mention a few.


 
You might want to get your facts straight.


There was no general vote on this, it was a legislative move. Why penalize the people further because some of their leaders made poor decisions?

Maybe people won't spend money in Michigan because we say stupid sheet on the internet....


----------



## boomstick

WoW. said:


> You might want to get your facts straight.
> 
> 
> There was no general vote on this, it was a legislative move. Why penalize the people further because some of their leaders made poor decisions?
> 
> Maybe people won't spend money in Michigan because we say stupid sheet on the internet....


Who voted there Leaders in? The people! The majority, the masses! Have you ever heard of the old saying" U make ur bed, now U lay in it". If you keep voting in dirt bags, EXCEPT TO PAY THE PRICE! There are consequences for ever action. If passive people like to be bent over and take it. More power to them. But I wont stand for it.


----------



## frenchriver1

EdB said:


> The anti-gunners are in control there. Do your hunting and vacationing in a 2nd Amendment friendly state. Plenty of other states to choose from.
> 
> 
> Colorado passes anti gun legislation:
> http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/news-national/20130320/US-XGR--Gun.Control-Colorado/
> 
> Great letter about this here:
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=460290


This post reflects the mentality of another poster on the forum who said he is going to boycott Argentina because the college of cardinals selected an Argentinian for the pope. Where does it stop? Wonder what would happen to the MI tourism business if people boycotted this state because of the Right To Work decision by the Gov and legislature? We all live in the global village. I'm sure the bait shop owners and rental unit owners and gas sation owners advised the Gov on his decision to sign.


----------



## WoW.

boomstick said:


> But I wont stand for it.


Do you really think that Colorado cares?

I can guaranfrickenT you that there are alot of very bummed voters in that state and if anything, we should sympathize with them for being sold out on this.

Gotta ask though, how well did you do on all your Colorado hunting trips?


----------



## michgundog

Scott Meats said:


> There all in it for the money. Cut off the cash things will change. Cash is the ultimate crack addiction. Cut'em off!


Speaking of crack addicts and people in it for the money****Don't waste any money on movies with Jim Carrey either. We should send him and Jennifer Granholm back to Canada where they belong!!!


----------



## Nitro225Optimax

solohunter said:


> the fact of the matter is I dont care who you elect, untill Lobbying is made illigal most every stuffed suit send to washingtom gets influenced by the Lobby cash and constant face to face with them and not the voters that elected them, the longer they are there the worse they get, Look at the rabble being caused by the young guns in DC, time and money will silence them also, they didnt like the first tea party,,, they dont like the rising of the second either,, we are so screwed by political partys it is beyond funny,
> 
> So beyond the ranting ; If anyone thinks that boycotting Colorado will hurt the polititian who signed and supported this bill is clueless, it will not effect thier pay or sleep pattern in the least, it will hurt those who hunters align with, guides, outfitters, Motels, sporting goods people/shops, farmers who lease, ect,, so let me ask this as I have never hunted CO, can you legally hunt big game with a 15 round mag??
> Will you be buying your weapon there and need a background check??
> So how does this really affect you hnting there???
> ( I have an automatic purchase three day waiting period due to my citizenship now- even with a CLP issued in 2003 )
> 
> ( sorry I hijacked your thread post ) good point needed to be filleted for low information types,,,
> 
> Ben



I only read the first page and stopped right here. You're right, boycotting Colorado may not hurt the suits like it might hurt the mom and pop operations...but guess what? Those mom and pops are voters and when they start to suffer, they will take their anger out on the elected officials. It takes time. 

I only go to California and New York because I have to for business. Otherwise, I would never set foot in those states on my own dime.


----------



## TVCJohn

Nitro225Optimax said:


> I only go to California and New York because I have to for business. Otherwise, I would never set foot in those states on my own dime.


Spent a week in LA, drove thru NYC once and was "employment incarcerated" in Wash DC for 5 years. I hate big cities, especially those big cities!!!! Grrrr...:rant:


----------



## bucko12pt

frenchriver1 said:


> http://www.kjct8.com/news/Hunting-S...lorado/-/163152/440448/-/87ugq4z/-/index.html
> 
> I don't think 40% is a majority, but it is still a lot of $....


What you are forgetting is the average resident big game license is about $ 40 and the average big game non resident license is close to 
$ 500. True, there aren't nearly as many non residents licenses sold, but the average non resident pays more than ten times as much for a license.

The NRA did an article in the American Hunter on what the western states take in from non resident hunters and Colorado leads the pack.
As I remember 2/3, or so, of hunting fees in Colorado are paid by non residents. It is way over and above what residents are paying.

A non resident boycott would kill Colorado and I'd tell them, "you made your bed, now lie in it".


----------



## WoW.

bucko12pt said:


> What you are forgetting is the average resident big game license is about $ 40 and the average big game non resident license is close to
> $ 500.
> 
> A non resident boycott would kill Colorado and I'd tell them, "you made your bed, now lie in it".


 
Tell me bucko, what does a 20 or 30 round magazine have to do with big game hunting?


----------



## EdB

> Tell me bucko, what does a 20 or 30 round magazine have to do with big game hunting?


Don't you realize this is not about hunting.

It's about taking away our freedom.
It's about the 2nd amendment of our constitution.
It is about idiot lawmakers passing gun control laws that would not have prevented any of the tragedies that have occurred recently.
It's about stopping idiot lawmakers.
It's about setting an example for lawmakers in other states.
It's about supporting the freedom loving sportsman in Colorado who don't like the laws passed by the liberals in their capital.

You can stand with the patriots or you can stand with sheep.


----------



## WoW.

EdB said:


> Don't you realize this is not about hunting.
> 
> It's about taking away our freedom.
> It's about the 2nd amendment of our constitution.
> It is about idiot lawmakers passing gun control laws that would not have prevented any of the tragedies that have occurred recently.
> It's about stopping idiot lawmakers.
> It's about setting an example for lawmakers in other states.
> It's about supporting the freedom loving sportsman in Colorado who don't like the laws passed by the liberals in their capital.
> 
> You can stand with the patriots or you can stand with sheep.


I know exactly what it is about. But, do you have any idea what sub forum this thread is in? This is a hunting forum, NOT a pro2A forum.

And get real...don't gimme this patriot/sheep line of dung---it has nothing to do with out of state hunting opportunities. Patriots...what a friggin hoot....where do *you* hunt out west anyway?


----------



## EdB

> I know exactly what it is about.


You don't act like it. 

I like to hunt in the Dakota's and Montana. Was thinking about a trip to Colorado but not now. 

This is posted here to let others considering a hunt in Colorado know what is going on. The moderators don't seem to have a problem with it.


----------



## bucko12pt

WoW. said:


> I know exactly what it is about. But, do you have any idea what sub forum this thread is in? This is a hunting forum, NOT a pro2A forum.
> 
> And get real...don't gimme this patriot/sheep line of dung---it has nothing to do with out of state hunting opportunities. Patriots...what a friggin hoot....where do *you* hunt out west anyway?


What difference what forum it's in? It's about goofballs like Colorado politicians taking our rights away from us. Are you telling me if this was in the Firearms forum, you would then be on the side of those fighting for our second amendment rights?

Speaking of getting real? If you are that clueless as to what this is about then I'm not sure what will convince you.

Why do you suppose nearly a thousand vendors supported the boycott of the Eastern Sports Show, very few of them had anything to do with blackguns? It was a sign of solidarity against an injustice, just like there should be a sign of solidarity against politicians that are out to take our Second Amendment rights away in Colorado.

I quit hunting in Colorado over 15 years ago because of BS that was pulled on us by an outfitter committing illegal hunting acts and the DNR there doing nothing about. 

I hunt in Nebraska and Kansas. If I were elk hunting it would be in any of the other states with an elk herd, other than Colorado.


----------



## WoW.

bucko12pt said:


> What difference what forum it's in? It's about goofballs like Colorado politicians taking our rights away from us. Are you telling me if this was in the Firearms forum, you would then be on the side of those fighting for our second amendment rights?
> 
> Speaking of getting real? If you are that clueless as to what this is about then I'm not sure what will convince you.
> 
> Why do you suppose nearly a thousand vendors supported the boycott of the Eastern Sports Show, very few of them had anything to do with blackguns? It was a sign of solidarity against an injustice, just like there should be a sign of solidarity against politicians that are out to take our Second Amendment rights away in Colorado.
> 
> I quit hunting in Colorado over 15 years ago because of BS that was pulled on us by an outfitter committing illegal hunting acts and the DNR there doing nothing about.
> 
> I hunt in Nebraska and Kansas. If I were elk hunting it would be in any of the other states with an elk herd, other than Colorado.


 
Ok, lets look at this again. You are boycotting a state that you don't even hunt. Big deal.

Eastern Sports show was a gun show. Firearms and accessories manufacturers boycotted that because of direct limitations. 

In this case, a ban on 20 and 30 round magazines has pretty much nothing to do with an out of state hunt now does it?

Finally, no Colorado politicians took our rights away. Do us all a favor and actually read the friggin law.


----------



## bucko12pt

WoW. said:


> Ok, lets look at this again. You are boycotting a state that you don't even hunt. Big deal.
> 
> Eastern Sports show was a gun show. Firearms and accessories manufacturers boycotted that because of direct limitations.
> 
> In this case, a ban on 20 and 30 round magazines has pretty much nothing to do with an out of state hunt now does it?
> 
> Finally, no Colorado politicians took our rights away. Do us all a favor and actually read the friggin law.


 

Let me guess, you're another of those non NRA members because you don't believe in what they represent?

I will encourage everyone I know to boycott, not only Colorado, but every state that tries to institute laws like Colorado is pursuing.

You're right, it isn't about the ban on 20 and 30 round clips. It's much more than that, it's about erosion or our rights, which you apparently fail to comprehend.

Enjoy your hunt.


----------



## WoW.

bucko12pt said:


> Let me guess, you're another of those non NRA members because you don't believe in what they represent?
> 
> 
> 
> I will encourage everyone I know to boycott, not only Colorado, but every state that tries to institute laws like Colorado is pursuing.
> 
> 
> You're right, it isn't about the ban on 20 and 30 round clips. It's much more than that, it's about erosion or our rights, which you apparently fail to comprehend.
> 
> Enjoy your hunt.


 
Wrong again. I'm a Life Member, probably for as long as you.

I hope you followed my suggestion and chose to actually READ the legislation for Colorado to see how it impacts hunting there.


----------



## kracker

WoW. said:


> Ok, lets look at this again. You are boycotting a state that you don't even hunt. Big deal.
> 
> Eastern Sports show was a gun show. Firearms and accessories manufacturers boycotted that because of direct limitations.
> 
> In this case, a ban on 20 and 30 round magazines has pretty much nothing to do with an out of state hunt now does it?
> 
> Finally, no Colorado politicians took our rights away. Do us all a favor and actually read the friggin law.


The eastern sport show wasn't just a gun show and it was more than the firearms and accessorie manufacturers that boycotted. Check the list of who boycotted, it was the who's who of the hunting industry not just people associated with high capacity magazines. Like or not, target shooters and hunters should stand together in this fight.


----------



## buckykm1

EdB said:


> Don't you realize this is not about hunting.
> 
> It's about taking away our freedom.
> It's about the 2nd amendment of our constitution.
> It is about idiot lawmakers passing gun control laws that would not have prevented any of the tragedies that have occurred recently.
> It's about stopping idiot lawmakers.
> It's about setting an example for lawmakers in other states.
> It's about supporting the freedom loving sportsman in Colorado who don't like the laws passed by the liberals in their capital.
> 
> You can stand with the patriots or you can stand with sheep.


 
AMEN, at some point we have to stand up for our Gun Rights, This is just one small way we can do it, and make our point of view be known.

Kevin


----------



## WoW.

kracker said:


> The eastern sport show wasn't just a gun show and it was more than the firearms and accessorie manufacturers that boycotted. Check the list of who boycotted, it was the who's who of the hunting industry not just people associated with high capacity magazines. Like or not, target shooters and hunters should stand together in this fight.


 
I agree wholeheartedly but people need to take a look at the Colorado legislation. It was not about hunting.

This subforum is about hunting.

See the difference?


Edit to add: People need to READ the language of the new law. Government officials really messed up and it will need to be fixed. Too bad that there isn't a requirement to become informed on issues before you post opinions. My apologies people---that too should be the subject for a discussion in a different forum.


----------



## musketman

I normally don't advocate or endorse boycotts but in this case I'm 100% in favor. I just looked and in better times (me personally) I was fortunate enough to have hunted Co. 8 different trips. I NEVER filled a tag myself but will carry with me the memories of packing out at least 5 bulls killed by my father 4 with a flintlock. I had my chances, seen game, things just never worked out. We always did it the hard way on our own and looking back I don't regret any of it. However in 1998 my dad had a cancer incident he survived but things changed for us. We made our final trip to Co. he was successful I again was not. We would save our money and if ever to hunt again it would be guided but we both agreed not in Co. Most of if not all hunting matters in Co. are controlled by the heavy lobbying efforts of the Co. Guides and Outfitters Assn. And yes the state of Co. has come to rely on revenue from non resident licenses since the 60's. Colorado is the only state west of the mississippi that I truly feel the residents see you as intruders and all they want is the revenue. Had a friend ticketed in Rifle Co. for having the antlers strapped to the top of their trailer when they came down from the mountains. Yes they have a law that says all animals harvested must not be visible while be transported in Co. In response to the "WOW" sir I'll simply say I can picture you alongside Bloomberg or Biden proclaiming that no one needs 30 rnds to kill a deer. The 2nd amendment isn't about the harvesting of ducks and deer. In conclusion there are many other states offering opportunities similar to Co. I'd recommend any of them..........


----------



## WoW.

musketman said:


> In response to the "WOW" sir I'll simply say I can picture you alongside Bloomberg or Biden proclaiming that no one needs 30 rnds to kill a deer. The 2nd amendment isn't about the harvesting of ducks and deer. In conclusion there are many other states offering opportunities similar to Co. I'd recommend any of them..........


 
With vision that blurred, it comes as no surprise that things never worked out for you.:lol:

But when it comes to actual deer hunting, I do have a hard time envisioning the need for a 30rd Pmag or the like. However, if you feel a need, I'd suggest at least checking the game laws first for wherever it is that you choose to hunt with that many rounds in the gun.:lol:

And while I agree whole heartedly that the Second Amendment is NOT at all about hunting, the fact remains, THIS subforum is. Why can't readers seem to grasp that simple concept?


----------



## musketman

This is for you "wow".............
http://www.denverpost.com/business/...-hunting-boycott-produce-fear-economic-losses


----------



## bucko12pt

musketman said:


> This is for you "wow".............
> http://www.denverpost.com/business/...-hunting-boycott-produce-fear-economic-losses


 WOW appears to be saying that he won't support the boycott because the topic is being discusses in this forum. If it were in the firearms foreman he would support. Don't completely understand that logic, but to each his own.



Nonresident hunters pay more for licenses than Colorado residents. The division last year collected $38 million in elk 
 (Click on image to enlarge)


and deer licenses from nonresidents, compared with $7.6 million from in-state hunters. 
Among all hunting and fishing categories, license fees paid by visitors accounted for two-thirds of the $65.6 million collected.



When you are collecting five times as much of your hunting revenue from nonresidents as opposed to residents, even a small boycott could have a drastic affect. Add to that the rest of the hunting categories and fishing and it gets even worse.

Boycott Colorado!!


​


----------



## WoW.

bucko12pt said:


> Boycott Colorado!!​


Are there any direct flights to Cheyenne or Scotts Bluff?

Kinda tough to boycott Colorado with the airport being in Denver...


----------



## Canvsbk

:lol:


----------



## EdB

http://www.denverpost.com/politics/ci_22937302/president-barack-obama-speak-gun-control-at-denver



> President Barack Obama told the nation Wednesday to follow Colorado's lead with "practical progress" on restricting access to guns


----------



## WoW.

it wasn't factual.


http://www.weeklystandard.com/blogs...0-children-fully-automatic-weapon_714527.html



Even if people believe the BS, it still doesn't make it true.


----------



## EdB

Was does that have to do with his statements in Colorado which are factual.


----------



## frenchriver1

EdB said:


> When people can't win a debate with intellect or persuasive arguments, they result to threats or name calling.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


All to common in this forum....

Much like the all to common tactic of hi jacking a post to their personal view on another subject, or using a post to become their facebook page with endless personal prattling...


----------



## WoW.

And some people here seem about as ignorant as one of the Colorado politicians that sponsored the bill.


http://www.guns.com/2013/04/03/lead...as-unaware-magazines-could-be-reloaded-video/


----------



## EdB

> And some people here seem about as ignorant as one of the Colorado politicians that sponsored the bill.


That is for sure, glad we can finally agree on something.


----------



## TrekJeff

Here is a bit from one of the CO sheriffs


----------



## WoW.

TrekJeff said:


> Here is a bit from one of the CO sheriffs


 
Pretty spot on except, I didn't think much of his belief that law LEO's should be passing local laws as they see fit.

While I am definitely Pro LE, they have no business enacting laws, just enforcing the reasonable ones.

As far as staying on topic in the proper forum....that notion tanked pages ago...lol...


----------



## TrekJeff

Yep, best I could do since I don't hunt in CO nor am I an NRA life member...lol:lol:


----------



## JimP

*A hunter boycott will have a minimal effect soon.
A lot more pot smokers will make up any shortfall from out of State hunters.*

DENVER (AP)  Thousands of people are expected to join an unofficial counterculture holiday celebrating marijuana in Colorado and Washington this coming weekend, including out-of staters and even packaged tours. The events and crowds will test the limits of new laws permitting pot use by adults.

More than 50,000 are expected to light up outdoors in Denver's Civic Center Park on April 20 to celebrate marijuana legalization. Thousands more are headed here for the nation's first open-to-all Cannabis Cup, April 20-21, a domestic version of an annual marijuana contest and celebration in Amsterdam. Expected guests at the Cannabis Cup, a ticketed event taking place inside the Denver Convention Center, include Snoop Lion, the new reggae- and marijuana-loving persona for the rapper better known as Snoop Dogg.

Marijuana activists from New York to San Francisco consider April 20 a day to celebrate the drug and push for broader legalization. The origins of the number "420" as a code for pot are murky, but the drug's users have for decades marked the date 4/20 as a day to use pot together.

Marijuana remains illegal under federal law, and its sale without a doctor's recommendation isn't allowed yet in Colorado or Washington. Neither state allows open and public use of the drug. But authorities largely look the other way at public pot-smoking, especially at festivals and concerts, and entrepreneurs are finding creative ways to capitalize on new marijuana laws.

One of them is Matt Brown, co-owner of Denver's new "My 420 Tours," which gives traveling pot users everything but the drug. Brown has sold 160 tour packages to visiting pot smokers for the April 20 weekend. Prices start at $499, not including hotel or air.

The tour sends cannabis tour guides to pick up marijuana tourists at the airport in limousines, escort them to Cannabis Cup and other Denver-area marijuana celebrations and deposit them at a hotel where smoking  tobacco or reefer  is permitted on room patios.

Marijuana tourists on Brown's tour can add extra days of touring medical marijuana dispensaries and commercial growing operations. A cannabis cooking class is another option. Five-day tours run $649 to $849.

Brown, a medical marijuana patient who is new to the travel business, says his tours will enable sharing of pot but not selling it. Eighty percent of his clients are coming from outside Colorado  meaning it's illegal for them to bring marijuana from home. And because commercial pot sales in Colorado don't start until January, out-of-state visitors can't yet buy pot at Colorado's 500-plus dispensaries.

Despite the legal barriers, Brown said his tours quickly filled to capacity and he had to turn away would-be cannabis tourists. He's hoping to book future pot-themed weekends if the April 20n weekend does well.

"People are fascinated by what's happening here, and they want to see it up close," Brown said. "We want to make sure people don't come here, land at the airport, rent a car and drive around stoned all weekend."


More
http://www.mail.com/entertainment/m...ists-to-colo-wash-420.html#.7518-stage-set1-4


----------



## WoW.

What with the weather they are having, their smoke in might turn into snowed in.:lol:


----------



## WoW.

http://news.yahoo.com/colorado-sheriffs-sue-over-gun-restrictions-224948873.html


----------



## Canvsbk

The I25 corridor controls Colorado just like the Flint to Detroit corridor controls michigan.
Lucky them.


----------



## hunter25

I'm new here but I've read all this with interest as I'm a Colorado resident since 85 and was born in Upper Michigan.

First of all I've seen no actual boycott on the ground here just internet talk such as this here. 

Second these laws were fought hard with thousands attending the hearings but idiot senators passed them anyway literally saying they were tired of hearing from the people.

Third the state doesn't really care about lost revenue as they've lost more by chasing the gas industry out already along with many small businesses with raised taxes. I love it here but it's collapsing quickly.

Now there are multiple lawsuits on track and 2 of the senators have been successfully recalled or rather recall election scheduled. First time in Colorado history.

Lastly, these laws are wrong and an infringement of rights. But what I think is funny is I've always until now considered Michigan far worse. Don't you have handgun registration? We don't. Don't you have to put your firearm in a case while in the vehicle? And no bullets in magazine or something? All legal here. I may be wrong on this and correct me if I am but just showing how people see different states from a distance away.

Not trying to start a fight either just adding info.

btw I came here looking for info on Ontario wolf hunts. Was directed here by another member but don't know his user name.

And yes I will hunt in Canada even though the laws are even worse there. As I'm sure many others do.


----------



## Ozzman

.. Colorado no longer have the pot draw, the Fed's are doing exactly what we have heard from BATF sources for over a year now, they are looking to decriminalize/legalize pot.

But hey, when the final license tally is done in the spring, we will see what really happened, wont we!


----------



## Canvsbk

Ozzman said:


> ..
> 
> But hey, when the final license tally is done in the spring, we will see what really happened, wont we!


The point creep continued as usual, very easy to check. I also realize you have no clue as to what that might be.


----------



## frenchriver1

hunter25 said:


> I'm new here but I've read all this with interest as I'm a Colorado resident since 85 and was born in Upper Michigan.
> 
> First of all I've seen no actual boycott on the ground here just internet talk such as this here.
> 
> Second these laws were fought hard with thousands attending the hearings but idiot senators passed them anyway literally saying they were tired of hearing from the people.
> 
> Third the state doesn't really care about lost revenue as they've lost more by chasing the gas industry out already along with many small businesses with raised taxes. I love it here but it's collapsing quickly.
> 
> Now there are multiple lawsuits on track and 2 of the senators have been successfully recalled or rather recall election scheduled. First time in Colorado history.
> 
> Lastly, these laws are wrong and an infringement of rights. But what I think is funny is I've always until now considered Michigan far worse. Don't you have handgun registration? We don't. Don't you have to put your firearm in a case while in the vehicle? And no bullets in magazine or something? All legal here. I may be wrong on this and correct me if I am but just showing how people see different states from a distance away.
> 
> Not trying to start a fight either just adding info.
> 
> btw I came here looking for info on Ontario wolf hunts. Was directed here by another member but don't know his user name.
> 
> And yes I will hunt in Canada even though the laws are even worse there. As I'm sure many others do.


Don't try that old trick of using facts based on personal observations, when many here use smoke and mirrors, heresay and just plain dumb stuff to support their outrageous contentions....


----------



## imjon

http://dailycaller.com/2013/09/09/how-almost-anyone-can-vote-in-the-colorado-recall-elections/

Usual suspects changing election rules, now if you've lived in Colorado for 22 days you can claim you are moving to whichever district needs more votes. Don't have to actually move there, just claim it.

*How almost anyone can vote in the Colorado recall elections*

The president of a Colorado think tank cast his own ballot to prove a point about a sloppy new *Democrat-supported election reform-law* that makes it easy for outsiders to vote in the states historic recall elections.
Jon Caldera, the president of the libertarian-minded Independence Institute, changed his registration from Boulder, Colo. to El Paso County, Colo. He was only required to affirm that he intends to make Morses district his permanent home in order to vote in the election to recall Senate President John Morse.
Liberal critics called it a clear case of voter fraud, a felony, but Caldera said it illustrated that a new election reform law  *which was sponsored by (D) Sen. Angela Giron, who is also facing a recall*  * essentially allows anyone who has lived in Colorado for at least 22 days to vote in the recalls.*
The only other legal requirement, Caldera said, is stating an intention to move to the district in which votes are cast.
It is my belief that this extremely sloppy new election law was designed to legally move voters into districts where their vote is most useful. I will show how this dangerous new 
law works by easily and legally voting in the John Morse recall election, Caldera said in a press release announcing his intention to switch registration locations.
Caldera said he left the ballot blank.
The point was not to be that last vote for Morse  as delicious as that might be  the purpose is to show how easy it is under the new law to move voters from district to district, he told The Denver Post.
Morse and Giron were targeted for recall because of their support of tough new gun-control laws that Caldera has criticized for months. The elections have been fraught with technical and legal problems, many stemming from the new voting law that gave the Democratic lawmakers opponents more opportunities to paint them as out of touch.
The law allows prospective voters to register through Election Day, which in this case is Tuesday, and to *legally cast a ballot as long as they provide a valid address within the district  which could be a temporary residence, including a homeless shelter or hotel room  and swear that they plan to make the district their permanent residence.*
He called the new law the wild card in the outcome of the election.
Its my conjecture that when it gets down to it, with the millions that are being spent right now, getting out the vote of registered voters in those districts is one thing, but thats not enough, he told The Daily Caller News Foundation.* My guess is whichever campaign has access to the most buses wins under this new horrific law.*
Caldera told the Post that hes renting a room in Morses district on a week-to-week basis and considers it to be his new home.
Ill see what the town is like, hes quoted as saying. Ive heard great things about it. Im looking forward to checking out Colorado Springs.
Some liberals have called for Caldera to be arrested, and Gov. John Hickenloopers spokesman called the move a political stunt.
But before he cast his vote on Saturday, Caldera told TheDCNF theres nothing illegal about it.
If youve lived in Colorado for 22 day and you want to vote there, [as long as] youre willing to affirm that you have an intention to make that district your permanent home, they cannot deny you the right to vote, he said.
Deputy Secretary of State Suzanne Staiert told the Post that Caldera hadnt broken any laws.


----------



## Ranger Ray

> COLORADO SPRINGS  Two Colorado Democrats who provided crucial support for a slate of tough new gun-control laws were voted out of office on Tuesday in a recall vote widely seen as a test of popular support for gun restrictions after mass shootings in a Colorado movie theater and a Connecticut elementary school.


http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/11/u...-recall-over-gun-law.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


----------

